# Impending surgery



## aj47 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey, all, I mentioned this a few months ago, but it's almost here.  My surgery.  It happens Monday morning, US CDT.

It's urinary so it impinges on my lady-parts and I'll have to refrain from "vigorous exercise" for several weeks.

What I didn't count on is that they want me to shave the area.  Ho Li Cao!  I don't shave my legs or my pits (or my nethers) so this is a new thing for me.  I'll cowgirl up and do it--don't get me wrong.  It's just not something I'd anticipated.  They said they couldn't do it because of it being a sterile field.  A different they shaved my son's head when he had brain surgery...so why not?  The idea of my even taking a safety blade into that region is kinda scary, though.

In other news, I can't drive for three days or lift anything hefty for ... an indeterminate period.  And there's a bunch of little things I have to do and not-do.

I need this surgery.  But that doesn't mean I *want* it.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 26, 2015)

Egads. Good luck.


----------



## musichal (Jun 26, 2015)

So now they make the patient do it, eh?  Makes their prep easier and faster.  And it is probably better for you, assuming a good bath or shower after.  You do know I was an RN, right?  Otherwise my comments might seem strange. LOL


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 27, 2015)

Best of luck and a swift recovery to you.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck and look after yourself.

I wish you as few ingrown hairs as possible!


----------



## PiP (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck, AA. At least it's not as bad as giving birth. Ops of any kind are unpleasant so my thoughts are with you.



astroannie said:


> The idea of my even taking a safety blade into that region is kinda scary, though.



Have you checked to see if there is 'sensitive' hair removing cream available to remove the bulk of the hair out front? I'm really surprised the nurses are not going to do this for you, especially if you've never shaved your nether region before; it ain't going to be easy and I imagine quite a task. Ouch... thinking of you!


----------



## aj47 (Jun 27, 2015)

musichal said:


> So now they make the patient do it, eh?  Makes their prep easier and faster.  And it is probably better for you, assuming a good bath or shower after.  You do know I was an RN, right?  Otherwise my comments might seem strange. LOL



LOL, no, I just thought you were a perv.  j/k yes, i knew you did the medical thing.  

I plan to do it in the shower.  I take "navy" showers where I get wet, turn off the water, soap up and stuff and then turn the water back on to rinse off.  It has the effect of conserving water but I do it because it's practical for the type of shower space we have. 

So there will be two rinse cycles ... one for the shave and one for the sudsing.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 27, 2015)

Best wishes for the surgery AA.
Wishing you a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 27, 2015)

astroannie said:


> LOL, no, I just thought you were a perv.  j/k yes, i knew you did the medical thing.
> 
> I plan to do it in the shower.  I take "navy" showers where I get wet, turn off the water, soap up and stuff and then turn the water back on to rinse off.  It has the effect of conserving water but I do it because it's practical for the type of shower space we have.
> 
> So there will be two rinse cycles ... one for the shave and one for the sudsing.



View attachment 8800

Lol, joking aside...

The same rule for shaving beards also applies below the neck, hahaha. 

Before even touching a razor, you get it short first. A trimmer, scissors, either one works. 

If you take a razor to full length hair it never ends well. 

From what I hear, they do manufacture specific razor types for them areas. 

I wish they made more products for men. Our skin still hurts too, damnit! xD

Aaaanyways, that stinks! But I hope you'll be better off for it.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2015)

Have you tried with a trimmer or a hair clipper? It does a really good job, and you don't have to use the razor. Be careful with the hair removing cremes, as they could get into sensitive parts. If using the razor, be VERY careful, it's so easy to get a cut there, and it's not pleasant. Good luck on your surgery and recover soon!


----------



## Sonata (Jun 27, 2015)

As has been suggested, remove as much as possible with scissors [or clippers if you have them] before taking a razor to the area.  I am also surprised that they have asked you to shave yourself and not a nurse, as having had numerous gynae surgeries, plus giving birth, it has always been a nurse who "did the deed".

Oh, and one small point - it dunnarf itch when the hair starts growing back!

[One of the advantages of being old is that body hair tends to drop out leaving a body as hairless as a newborn!]

Anyhow, best of luck with the op - I hope everything goes well and fixes whatever it is that needs fixing.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2015)

Maybe it's just me, but I would rather remove them myself, than a medical staff


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well I don't know what to say that others already haven't so, good luck Monday


----------



## Gumby (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes, best of luck to you and a swift recovery! Good luck with that pre-op procedure, too.


----------



## KLJo (Jun 27, 2015)

All the best for your surgery and speedy recovery.
Is it too late for you to just get waxed? Might be a lot easier.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck, having gone through prostate surgery I believe I can understand.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 27, 2015)

PiP said:


> Good luck, AA. At least it's not as bad as giving birth. Ops of any kind are unpleasant so my thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if there is 'sensitive' hair removing cream available to remove the bulk of the hair out front? I'm really surprised the nurses are not going to do this for you, especially if you've never shaved your nether region before; it ain't going to be easy and I imagine quite a task. Ouch... thinking of you!



After reading this review of the male counterpart on Amazon.  Just NO.  http://www.amazon.com/review/R2QP56S5P2DEGA/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000KKNQBK


----------



## musichal (Jun 27, 2015)

hilarious


----------



## dither (Jun 27, 2015)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Astro.

dither......


----------



## Gumby (Jun 27, 2015)

astroannie said:


> After reading this review of the male counterpart on Amazon.  Just NO.  http://www.amazon.com/review/R2QP56S5P2DEGA/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000KKNQBK




My stomach hurts from laughing so hard! Poor guy! Definitely a no on the Veet.


----------



## PiP (Jun 27, 2015)

astroannie said:


> After reading this review of the male counterpart on Amazon.  Just NO.  http://www.amazon.com/review/R2QP56S5P2DEGA/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B000KKNQBK



OMG! It wasn't Veet a friend suggested. She thought it would be a good idea for Valentine's day in the shape of a heart. I never received any feedback so assumed it was okay! Sorry annie, please don't be offended when I LOL your comment containing the link!


----------



## TKent (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh my! Well, my only bit of advice is DO NOT TRY A HOME WAX JOB. Been there, done that. Walked around with wax in weird places for days because after pulling away the first strip, I could not bring myself to inflict that kind of pain a second time! That's why you go to the salon. They LOVE hurting you 

Anyway, all that aside, best of luck with the shave and the surgery!! I always use surgeries to binge on a series that I never got around to watching. Great when you can get the whole season from Netflix and not have to wait 6 months to find out how that cliffhanger ends up!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 27, 2015)

Gumby said:


> My stomach hurts from laughing so hard! Poor guy! Definitely a no on the Veet.



As everyone said, not the Veet! It will burn your sensible parts!


----------



## escorial (Jun 27, 2015)

healthy body healthy mind priceless astroanne......


----------



## aj47 (Jun 29, 2015)

The surgery did what it was supposed to, but I was awarded a catheter and bag for a week.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm glad the surgery worked, but if that's the winner's prize I would hate to see the consolation gift.

Get well!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 29, 2015)

Whatever you do, make sure the bag doesn't leak :lol:

Anyway, glad everything went well, Annie


----------



## Sonata (Jun 30, 2015)

astroannie said:


> The surgery did what it was supposed to, but I was awarded a catheter and bag for a week.



May I say that I am very pleased the surgery did what it was supposed to do, but a catheter and a bag is hardly a runner-up prize.

Hang on there Annie - and just think of how the final result will help your life.

All best wishes for the speediest recovery ever.

Sonata x


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 30, 2015)

astroannie said:


> The surgery did what it was supposed to, but I was awarded a catheter and bag for a week.



I'm glad to hear that things worked out.
Some weeks are longer than others but at least next Monday will be a Monday to look forward to.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 30, 2015)

Glad the surgery was a success, J-Mag. Sorry about the unwanted accessory.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/156122-So-How-d-Your-Day-Go?p=1877335&viewfull=1#post1877335

It is amazing.

I have instructions to take myself to the facilities every two hours while awake, but it's a lot nicer than dumping the bag every 45 minutes (the overnight bag was bigger, but also too cumbersome to use if I was planning any kind of excursion past my bedroom door).


----------



## Schrody (Jul 6, 2015)

Happy for you, annie


----------



## Ariel (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm glad you came through safe and I hope the catheter is out soon.


----------

